# Starting to feel better, have some advice



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey Guys. I was reading on the forums the other day. I cannot remember who wrote it, but they were talking about accepting dp as a symptom, and so forth. Well I started doing this for the first time. I want to make something very clear before I continue..I would have my same old scary thoughts and symptoms, BUt when they came I simply took a breath in ,and said I don't care!!! I know I know, you hate hearing that.and trust me it was very scary and still sometimes is, but if you continue to do this , it really works! You have to remember that your life was not always like this, and even though it doesn't feel right, or are plagued with scary thoughts.you can do this! Stop, You are truly in control,I'm not telling you to snap outta it, because I know its not easy , and I don't think it works that way, but with time I believe we can do this. I have forgotten what it is like to have fun, or be happy, so I have been making myself feel this way even thoough I'm scared shitless, and guess what .. it is working! This is not easy to do, But try it. For 2 days , just say fuck it!!! if I die ,I die. Right?? I mean we are all miserable anyway, try it. Go do what you wanna do, say what you wanna say ,and even if it feels weird, DO IT ANYWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please don't think I'm saying awww just snap outta it, but If you start thinking positive things even though it doesn't feel right things will change, yes I still feel weird at times, but since I started doing this , my symptoms have been easing up a bit. Yes I still have my crazy thought, but guess what ...I don't give a shit, am I scared ....yes, I have thought my way into this .. someway somehow I WILL think my way out! GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU!!


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

I was doing better for a few weeks having this thought process, until I had a break down a few days ago. Trying to get back on track although DP does have a lot of ups and downs. Good luck keep it up!


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah I've been doing this and it does work! And that's a great attitude "you're miserable anyway, so fuck it". You literally have nothing to lose, other than your DP, by trying this.


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

Amen Hoot!!!! Its almost like I"M just over it. you panic and freak soo many times that your like ok, if I die I die. Every new symptom that I get I just say its ok... it only a sensation, a product of anxiety, but it does work, it takes time.. but it does. I love that saying ... "as time goes by it seemes that nothing changes , but as you look back everything has changed". I just take every little moment by every little moment


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

lindsayloo said:


> Amen Hoot!!!! Its almost like I"M just over it. you panic and freak soo many times that your like ok, if I die I die. Every new symptom that I get I just say its ok... it only a sensation, a product of anxiety, but it does work, it takes time.. but it does. I love that saying ... "as time goes by it seemes that nothing changes , but as you look back everything has changed". I just take every little moment by every little moment


Yeah getting back to normal is not always a sprint, it can also be a marathon. So you have to be patient and try to not burn yourself out. Take it one step at a time but always make sure you are moving forward! And don't be discouraged if you trip and fall back in to DP, it happens, just pick yourself up and continue moving forward. That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes! Now everytime I fall into a heavy dp episode, I force myself to take two deep breaths and it lightens up. I found that lately wherever I feel really comfortable and safe, I can feel normal or almost normal. I'm not miserable because of dp, knowing it's purpose I'm actually ok with it being there.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Any tips for panic attacks? Scared shitless.


----------



## Julian (Jul 4, 2010)

I believe understanding is the key...
As soon as you know that this is not going to kill you, that dp is the product of unfounded fear and worries, that it doesn't even seem to be a real illnes/disorder (from what I have heard from my therapist and other member's therapists/neurobiologists) and that it will certainly pass, you have already accomplished the most necessary part.

I still think about dp nearly every second and have anxiety attacks in the middle of the night (where I'm to tired to rationalize my fears away)but overall it doesn't scare me anymore, also because I know it could be worse.
Then the only thing left to do is to be patient. I'm still a little dreamy and extremly emotionally numb but it doesn't freak me out. A few days or even weeks from now I will experience a clear moment, which will feed my optimism even more. Until then I'm going to wait patiently...

and as for panic attacks... I would try to google tips for anxiety reduction.. the web is stuffed with professional advice.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Mushishi said:


> Any tips for panic attacks? Scared shitless.


I don't usually have them, but I felt a few coming on when I had a bout of reactive hypoglycemia (sudden unexplained drop in blood sugar) and almost fainted.

From what I can describe it my mind began racing, thinking very fast about negative things, which started to create fear and panic. I don't know if I'm communicating this the right way because people here don't seem to pay attention, maybe because I'm explaining it in a way you guys can't relate to.

But here is how I dealt with it:

1. I feel my mind start to race, negative fear and panic inducing thoughts start to build up.
2. I realize I am not my thinking mind or my thoughts, my mind is just a tool, like my arms and legs. It's true, you can think one thing and do something else.
3. I don't engage or react to these scary thoughts, I just let them be. They are there, whatever, they are just thoughts, they don't really exist so they can't hurt me.
4. The panic attack is snuffed out and I calm down. Key is to not let it build up to "critical mass".

Let me know you have any questions, I will be happy to clarify this for you.


----------



## MTaylor (Jul 13, 2010)

I have been helped in my recovery by using a new program called the Heart Wizard by Advanced Wellness Solutions. It is an online wellness tracking program. It show days when I am less energized and offers me tools to help manage my stress. The program has empowered my to take my own personal action.


----------

